# 6 Year Old Black Skirt Tetra



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I just wanted to share a picture of one of my parent's Black Skirt Tetras. They have had this tank setup for over 6 years now, and most of the inhabitants have long passed away. But I was really impressed at the look of this guy, and that he has lived over his 3-5 life expectancy. He has been in there since day one of setting up the tank and is a good 2+ inches. I guess it may not be a big deal, but what really impresses me - is the lack of maintenance that is done to this tank for him to live this long. Enjoy.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Your parents kept a tetra longer than most people keep there Ps. I say make him a feeder.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Blk skirts are badass! I have some that stay small, some that are 2"without tail fin.some are short finned some are long finned. Funny you mention feeding him to piranha because I feed piranha to mine.


----------

